# Support bill to include vitamins, dietary supplements as eligible medical expenses in



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2011)

Support bill to include vitamins, dietary supplements as eligible medical expenses in FSAs, HSAs by Jonathan Benson, staff writer (NaturalNews) Individuals who help pay for their medical expenses with Flexible Spending Arrangements (FSAs) and Health Savings Accounts (HSAs) may soon be able to use these programs to buy herbs, vitamins, minerals, meal replacement products, homeopathic [...]

*Read More...*


----------

